# New Allez Smartweld versus Tarmac....



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking to build a stablemate for my Roubaix. I am not a crit guy but want a fast steed for group rides. The new 2014 Smartweld Allez looks compelling. The video on Specialized site is worth a look if interested.

I am curious about ride quality from the perspective of those that have owned a carbon bike like the Tarmac. Some report the ride to rival that of the Tarmac and would appreciate feedback from those that have done this evaluation.

Thanks


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Nope. There is no comparison. I own a Tarmac SL4 and the Allez smartweld. There are similarities, like geometry etc, but it is nowhere as compliant, fast, stiff in the front end as the Tarmac. But the Allez for $2000 with Ultegra 11spd is very hard to beat. If I never had ridden the SWorks Tarmac I would never care what I missed, but having ridden them both I would choose my Tarmac every day, every time. It would just come down to your budget. I'm lucky enough to be able to afford both.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

@Roadworthy, In previous threads, you indicated you were going to put Di2 on your Roubaix. Then you indicated you were going to a Shimano mechanical system. Then build a S-Works Tarmac and now a Allez? 

I know this may sound like a harsh question but what are your intentions? You indicate your an 'A' group rider and a Roubaix does an excellent job of transferring power with creature comfort too.

Is it the aluminum frame, color, technology, engineering?


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a Tarmac SL3 Expert (10R Pro frame) and a 2014 Allez Smartweld I've been riding/racing this season. For ride quality alone, the Allez is impressive. It's a lot more compliant than I was anticipating with just 23c's and a zero offset seatpost. It's not as sweet as the Tarmac, but it's pretty darn close. I get off the Allez without thinking about which bike I was riding, if that makes sense. 

I'll venture to say the gap might be larger from an SL4 to an Allez. If you're not racing though, I'd ultimately probably end up with a new Tarmac in your position, even with as nice the Allez's have gotten.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Tupelo said:


> Nope. There is no comparison. I own a Tarmac SL4 and the Allez smartweld. There are similarities, like geometry etc, but it is nowhere as compliant, fast, stiff in the front end as the Tarmac. But the Allez for $2000 with Ultegra 11spd is very hard to beat. If I never had ridden the SWorks Tarmac I would never care what I missed, but having ridden them both I would choose my Tarmac every day, every time. It would just come down to your budget. I'm lucky enough to be able to afford both.


Thanks Tupelo,
Exactly the input I needed...from somebody who has had the privilege of owning and living with both. Hard to tell with short test rides.
Thanks again.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

dc503 said:


> I have a Tarmac SL3 Expert (10R Pro frame) and a 2014 Allez Smartweld I've been riding/racing this season. For ride quality alone, the Allez is impressive. It's a lot more compliant than I was anticipating with just 23c's and a zero offset seatpost. It's not as sweet as the Tarmac, but it's pretty darn close. I get off the Allez without thinking about which bike I was riding, if that makes sense.
> 
> *I'll venture to say the gap might be larger from an SL4 to an Allez*. If you're not racing though, I'd ultimately probably end up with a new Tarmac in your position, even with as nice the Allez's have gotten.


Hi dc,
I think you are right about that distinction. The book on the SL3 Tarmac is...feedback from pros that raced it is what created the more vertically compliant yet more horizontally stiff SL4. So makes sense your experience would be a bit different than Tupelo's.
Thanks again.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Have a buddy that went from a scott addict sl to the smartweld mad prefers the specs, he put on all Durace mechanical. I will stick with my tarmac which was stiffer than my venge


----------



## yellowjacket99 (Aug 15, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> Thanks Tupelo,
> Exactly the input I needed...from somebody who has had the privilege of owning and living with both. Hard to tell with short test rides.
> Thanks again.


Thanks here as well for the info. I would also assume that the Smartweld doesn't have internal routing and the Tarmac does...


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome. There rear brake line is internal, but the shifter cables are routed externally.


----------

